# O V Fishing Pier Headboats



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just read on their website that they will have headboats going out for $50 starting sometime soon. 

Anyone heard of just when "soon" would be?

Anyone onboard suggest a webcam on the pier idea to them?

Is the $1.00 fee for "pier sightseeing" the actual charge this year?

Thanks


----------



## mmyers419 (Sep 11, 2003)

May 15


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

any more info? what is their web site?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

www.oceanviewfishingpier.com

lol... They've had the same "catch of the week" up there for 2 years....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

drawinout said:


> www.oceanviewfishingpier.com
> 
> lol... They've had the same "catch of the week" up there for 2 years....


last thing they caught...LOL...


----------

